# Blue PitBull. future family pet



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

im soon to aquire a pure bred Blue Pitbull with documents of the blood line and etc.

the pup right now is about 6 - 8 weeks old.

what should i know about this breed?

right now my house has a little flea problem because of the people that used to live there. im planning to bomb the crawlspace of the house then powder up the house with boric acid to rid of the fleas. but i know that doesnt stop the cycle - how can i get rid of these fleas? or atleast keep them under control? the owner of the pups have been socializing them so i will continue to socialize my pup when i get him. but i made this thread to get more information on what i should know. he will be neutered [sp?] i will have a proper vet for him for all shots and check ups. i read about the whole worm problem from heart to tape worms, im not so clear on vacinations for pups... also there are no other pets in the house. this will be a family dog and well socialized so not to face any "mishaps."

but damn do i hate the impression people give me when i mention that im gettin a blue pit pup... they look at me as if im super evil or some sh*t its like wtf. just because im a teenager they dont believe me that its a family pet... this is my rant ahah since i just asked a few people for tips and what not sleep.gif... hope this forums helps thought since i kno this is a very great forum atmosphere here with great people and some trolls... which keeps the pot stirring so things wont settle for too long tongue.gif

any info will be appreciated.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

hope you've got plenty of money saved up, puppies are expensive...glad to hear you will be getting it neutered, the last thing the world needs is more puppies...also, ask you vet about a heartworm preventative, mine gives me heartguard that i give to me dog once a month along with her flea medication(frontline plus)...make sure all that flea sh*t yo're planning on putting in your house is safe for your dog, and get your dog some flea prevention(also available at te vet)...good luck...

just wondernig, whyd u choose a pit??


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

hmm, well first you should learn about the breed. This breed needs specific needs that most do not. You should really know the history, capabilities, wants, and needs of a dog that has the history that it does. Face it, a beagle, no matter what will want to sniff and follow scents etc. It was bread for hunting, pit bulls and alike where bread for fighting, it is in the blood. My puppy is 11 months, and is great with everything and everyone. When he was younger we brought him to puppy classes, playgroups, stores, park. We brought him everywhere with us to expose him to all sorts of situations, we tought him that no matter what no aggression is neede. Till this day i have yet to see his teeth etc. ONE imoportant things is to teach him who is boss.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

read this before u buy and please dont tell you already have......

Blue Pitbulls - Pitbull Puppies for Sale - And other destructive forces in the world of our breed

Looking for a puppy? Blue pitbull? White pitbull? Or other color? Sorry, we aren't selling any dogs. One of the reasons this breed is in such a sad state is because people try to invent new colors, types, sizes, and all sorts of other completely pointless traits in pitbulls.

Color variations are touted as "rare" or "unique" when in reality they are neither. Merle, Blue, Silver, are all quite easy to find. Pit Bull breeders will ask upwards of $5,000 for a single pup with these coat colors. Truly one of the saddest things I have ever seen.

While they are pretty (I mean after all I am a Pitbull fancier), they bring with them more health problems, more over population, more temperament problems, and more problems for the entire breed too.
Will People Ever "Get it?"

When I first got involved with the breed there was a young guy that lived behind me who bred pit bulls for "extra" money and had pups all the time. He would beat them, you know, to toughen them up. Or that was his excuse.

One day my neighbor ended up with the female and a young 6 week old pup. The female was, to put it lightly, insane. I had her in my backyard and she was not a nice dog and I worried she would jump the little fence I had at the time and kill something. Which she had already done on numerous occassions.

Puppy, well, I ended up dog sitting him when he was about 3 months old. He stayed with me for almost 4 months while his owner got back on his feet. He came and got puppy and I was devastated. But I had fallen in love with the breed. And thus began my quest. I got another dog Angel, the dog on the logo up at the top of the page. That's her.

I'm getting away from the point here, so I'll jump back on topic. My point is, there are thousands of people who, like the guy who lived behind me, breed their dogs for all sorts of ridiculous reasons. Number one being money. Greed destroy's and it's obvious. Just look around you, robbery and mayhem all for a buck. Truly sad.

Exploiting animals for money is not only cruel, but criminal. At least in my opinion.

Blue pitbulls are not rare and they are simply a way for losers with no morals to make money off a craze. I am not saying those dogs are not great dogs, I'm simply saying on a whole they have problems and their breeders are rotten scoundrels..

Same goes for any breeder breeding for coat color, eye color, width, big fat heads, short little legs, or whatever attribute they see people are going crazy for. Breeding for profit, especially the American Pit Bull Terrier, is a moral crime against the very animals they claim they love.

So to answer the question, "will people ever get it?" I would have to respond, I doubt it.
What to look for in a Pitbull breeder

We do not endorse breeders. However, we are not stupid either. We know there are many people who visit this site who will end buying a puppy. First, look at a breed specific rescue. Puppies are usually not that hard to find. Be prepared to deal with some serious scrutiny. Good rescues will not allow great pups into the arms of a potentially horrible owner.

If you must buy from a breeder, here's some things to watch out for. If the Pitbull breeder you are looking at does not have at least 9 out of the following 10 criteria firmly in place, run away as fast as you can.

1. "Into" Dogs. In other words they actually do something with their dogs. They don't have them tied up or has house pets. Their dogs are show dogs, sport dogs, etc... and they have titles to prove it.

2. Pups' pedigrees are filled with dogs who have obtained show titles/working certificates; never breeds dogs without "papers"

3. Supports Pitbull rescue. What? They actually care about the breed? Yes. If they don't support rescue directly or the idea of rescue. They need to really look at why they are breeding.

4. Knowledgeable about every aspect of breed, including health issues/defects; they research genetics and health issues when choosing their breedings.

5. Offer continued help with their dogs. If you have a question, you should be able to pick up the phone or sign online (email) and get an answer. For a very, very, very long time after you get your pup.

6. Have a list of reputable references. If they can't provide you with at least 5 or 10 references, leave.

7. Breedings are planned 1 to 2 years in advance and they rarely breed. Rare meaning like once every year or three.

8. Only breeds proven, stable, mature dogs. Not puppies or young dogs under the age of two.

9. Does all genetic testing and does not breed dogs that have not been completely tested and shown free of common defects.

10. They want to meet you and your family. Not just once, but they want to get to know you.

Honestly, there is about 50 other things I could list here that you should be on the look out for. However, if you do a search on Goggle or your favorite search engine for "reputable Pitbull breeders" or "responsible Pitbull breeders" you will find a several sites offering a more extensive list. Oh, and remember to use the quotes in your search to narrow it down to the specific phrases. Other wise you'll come up with thousands of Pitbull breeder web sites.

Like I said, there are more traits and things responsible breeders do. These are the ones that I hold in high regard and think are extremely important. My top ten if you will.
Before you buy or rescue a dog - THINK

Take a moment and think before you decide to take any action. In our world today, especially the American world, fast and quick are the rule of the day. This is not something that should be done quickly. Months should be taken to study the American Pit Bull Terrier. While many think they are the greatest dog in the world (me included) they are not for everyone.

Slow down and consider your options, why do you want a Pitbull? How are you going to care for it? Do you have the means to pay expensive vet bills? What if your dog gets a life threaten illness like cancer, are you prepared to take care of them and make the rest of their life comfortable? And so many other questions you should be asking yourself.

In end, rescue is the way I always advise people who are looking for a Pitbull to go. Save a life, make a difference, and stop the plague of over population that is slowly (like a cancer) killing this breed everyday.

I ask only one thing of every person who owns a Pitbull or is thinking of sharing their life with one.

Think Before You Act.

This is for all things not only rescue or buying, but for doing things that might end up with your dog being the next victim of this horrible plague sweeping the breed.

Related Information: How can you help Pit Bulls?.

http://www.pitbulllovers.com/blue-pitbull-puppy.html


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

outlook8 said:


> hope you've got plenty of money saved up, puppies are expensive...glad to hear you will be getting it neutered, the last thing the world needs is more puppies...also, ask you vet about a heartworm preventative, mine gives me heartguard that i give to me dog once a month along with her flea medication(frontline plus)...make sure all that flea sh*t yo're planning on putting in your house is safe for your dog, and get your dog some flea prevention(also available at te vet)...good luck...
> 
> just wondernig, whyd u choose a pit??


i choose a pit because they have always been my favorite. my friend owns a pit. he is about 8 years old and my friend has a kid. the dog is great with family. he will be helping me trough my puppy as he is experienced. also i learned that the pit is loyal and depending on how the owner raised the dog. that is how the dog's personality will be.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

pitbulls, if raised properly can be amazing pets. be sure that you properly socialize the puppy at a young age. and get it used to being handled. tug on his tail, fondle his ears, squeeze his paws, snuggle with him.

also be sure to establish yourself as the 'alpha'. the last thing you want is a pitbull that think he runs the family.

heres a site you should look into: www.canismajor.com

congrats on your choice on a apbt, theyre great animals. just do it right the first time and don't give the media or the pitbull haters on this site a reason to slander pits.


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

Feeder_Phish.

i just read your post. yes i will be talking to the breeder later today to gain information more and more. i will keep this thread updated as time goes and take opinions everyone might have. that is forsure.

hyphen.

i am looking around on the site right now [since im at work and have nothing better to do ^_^]

just got a reply from the owner. talkin to him now.

from the owner:

well both the parents are very social i have the female so youll se how social she is .......the father is greyline and the female is razors edge


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Mykoe817 said:


> Feeder_Phish.
> 
> i just read your post. yes i will be talking to the breeder later today to gain information more and more. i will keep this thread updated as time goes and take opinions everyone might have. that is forsure.
> 
> ...


M<y dog is razors edge.... Where are you located?


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

im located in santa ana. boardering garden grove


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

im visiting the guy tonight to check on the pups

if theres more information that shoul be brougth up to my attention please call my cell phone

949-274-1224

michael


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Mykoe817 said:


> im soon to aquire a pure bred Blue Pitbull with documents of the blood line and etc.
> 
> the pup right now is about 6 - 8 weeks old.
> 
> ...


Just don't listen to anyone who gives you a hard time about pits. I have two of them, and they are the best dogs I have ever owned. I also have a 14 month old daughter who is always around them. Never ever had ANY problems. A burglar could break into my house and get licked to death. It's all in how you raise them. Best advice I can give is make sure you exercise him/her a lot. Pits (At least mine) have an endless supply of energy. A good, fenced in back yard is ideal. Also try and take them place with you. This is to socialize your dog not only to people, but other dogs as well. I always bring mine to Petsmart and Petco when I go. Blues are beautiful dogs. The father of my male is a blue, but mine came out a light fawn almost like caribbean beach sand and green eyes. My female is a little rednose with Jeep bloodline. Good luck with your new pup!!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

no offence but i wouldnt buy from a person thats breeding blue pitts because most of the time these guys are only capitalizing on current fads

and have you seen what theyre breeding out things they breed out dont even look like real pitts



















THIS IS A REAL PITT


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> no offence but i wouldnt buy from a person thats breeding blue pitts because most of the time these guys are only capitalizing on current fads


everything is a fad. that's how different breeds are made, by breeding in certain traits and qualities of a dog that they want. it's not like pitbulls, english bulldogs, or any other dog mysteriously grew out of the soil. different dogs are bred to obtain different characteristics.

i don't agree with overpricing or playing god with animals just to make a few bucks, but saying that breeding for a certain trait is bad is nonsense.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

hyphen said:


> no offence but i wouldnt buy from a person thats breeding blue pitts because most of the time these guys are only capitalizing on current fads


everything is a fad. that's how different breeds are made, by breeding in certain traits and qualities of a dog that they want. it's not like pitbulls, english bulldogs, or any other dog mysteriously grew out of the soil. different dogs are bred to obtain different characteristics.

i don't agree with overpricing or playing god with animals just to make a few bucks, but saying that breeding for a certain trait is bad is nonsense.
[/quote]

like big heads, short legs, barrel chests that doesnt even agree with the standard therefore the breeder clearly doesnt care about the preserving the breed cause thats what im talking about


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> no offence but i wouldnt buy from a person thats breeding blue pitts because most of the time these guys are only capitalizing on current fads


everything is a fad. that's how different breeds are made, by breeding in certain traits and qualities of a dog that they want. it's not like pitbulls, english bulldogs, or any other dog mysteriously grew out of the soil. different dogs are bred to obtain different characteristics.

i don't agree with overpricing or playing god with animals just to make a few bucks, but saying that breeding for a certain trait is bad is nonsense.
[/quote]

like big heads, short legs, barrel chests that doesnt even agree with the standard therefore the breeder clearly doesnt care about the preserving the breed cause thats what im talking about
[/quote]

what if the intention is not to preserve the breed but to produce a dog that fits their own standards? does that make the person bad? what if the person doesn't agree with the standards set by ukc, ckc, akc, or whatever organization sets what standard?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

hyphen said:


> no offence but i wouldnt buy from a person thats breeding blue pitts because most of the time these guys are only capitalizing on current fads


everything is a fad. that's how different breeds are made, by breeding in certain traits and qualities of a dog that they want. it's not like pitbulls, english bulldogs, or any other dog mysteriously grew out of the soil. different dogs are bred to obtain different characteristics.

i don't agree with overpricing or playing god with animals just to make a few bucks, but saying that breeding for a certain trait is bad is nonsense.
[/quote]

like big heads, short legs, barrel chests that doesnt even agree with the standard therefore the breeder clearly doesnt care about the preserving the breed cause thats what im talking about
[/quote]

what if the intention is not to preserve the breed but to produce a dog that fits their own standards? does that make the person bad? what if the person doesn't agree with the standards set by ukc, ckc, akc, or whatever organization sets what standard?
[/quote]

hey its their standards cant stop them.....but then again why is the breeder breeding a certain BREED for example like a PITBULL and not agreeing with the standard set up by the founders because akc, ukc gets their standard from the parent club of the breed??? so if the breeders are not following the standard what the hell are they breeding then?????MUTTS and why do they call theirs pitbulls or any other breed if there no better than mutts????? if they dont agree with the breed standard then thats not the real breed....


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

FYI. 6 weeks is MUCH too young to bring home a puppy. 7 weeks is the minimum in most states that breeders can legally sell a puppy at.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> no offence but i wouldnt buy from a person thats breeding blue pitts because most of the time these guys are only capitalizing on current fads


everything is a fad. that's how different breeds are made, by breeding in certain traits and qualities of a dog that they want. it's not like pitbulls, english bulldogs, or any other dog mysteriously grew out of the soil. different dogs are bred to obtain different characteristics.

i don't agree with overpricing or playing god with animals just to make a few bucks, but saying that breeding for a certain trait is bad is nonsense.
[/quote]

like big heads, short legs, barrel chests that doesnt even agree with the standard therefore the breeder clearly doesnt care about the preserving the breed cause thats what im talking about
[/quote]

what if the intention is not to preserve the breed but to produce a dog that fits their own standards? does that make the person bad? what if the person doesn't agree with the standards set by ukc, ckc, akc, or whatever organization sets what standard?
[/quote]

hey its their standards cant stop them.....but then again why is the breeder breeding a certain BREED for example like a PITBULL and not agreeing with the standard set up by the founders because akc, ukc gets their standard from the parent club of the breed??? so if the breeders are not following the standard what the hell are they breeding then?????MUTTS and why do they call theirs pitbulls or any other breed if there no better than mutts????? if they dont agree with the breed standard then thats not the real breed....








[/quote]

so, because my dog doesn't fit every criteria set by a club, then it's not of that breed no matter what his sire, grandsire, and great grandsire was?

they're pitbulls because they're pitbulls. they're just selectively breeding to gain certain traits that they find better looking to them. if they only dogs that belonged to a breed were ones that met every criteria set, then i'm sorry but there would be a lot of breedless dogs.

let me make it a little clearer, since you don't understand. lets say i had 6 beagles but one female had the shorter legs that i liked and the male had a stockier body. and lets say i bred them and the of a litter of 8 only 3 fit the "standard", does that make the pups any less of a beagle? no, it's a beagle because its parents were beagles and it's a purebred beagle. just because it isn't going to win any conformation events doesn't mean it's any less of the breed it was born into.

as such, selectively breeding pitbulls with larger heads, shorter legs, bigger chests, or whatever feature doesn't make them any less pitbulls or any more worthless. they may not fit the standard, but so long as they're purebred and you can trace back their pedigree you or anyone else is in no position to say that it's a mutt or anything else.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hyphen said:


> so, because my dog doesn't fit every criteria set by a club, then it's not of that breed no matter what his sire, grandsire, and great grandsire was?
> 
> they're pitbulls because they're pitbulls. they're just selectively breeding to gain certain traits that they find better looking to them. if they only dogs that belonged to a breed were ones that met every criteria set, then i'm sorry but there would be a lot of breedless dogs.
> 
> ...


actually with the beagle scenario, what those puppies are are PET QUALITIES and should have gone on spay/neuter contracts and not ended up in the breeding pool.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> so, because my dog doesn't fit every criteria set by a club, then it's not of that breed no matter what his sire, grandsire, and great grandsire was?
> 
> they're pitbulls because they're pitbulls. they're just selectively breeding to gain certain traits that they find better looking to them. if they only dogs that belonged to a breed were ones that met every criteria set, then i'm sorry but there would be a lot of breedless dogs.
> 
> ...


actually with the beagle scenario, what those puppies are are PET QUALITIES and should have gone on spay/neuter contracts and not ended up in the breeding pool.
[/quote]

no matter. does it make those puppies any less beagles than the others of the litter? no.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

hyphen said:


> so, because my dog doesn't fit every criteria set by a club, then it's not of that breed no matter what his sire, grandsire, and great grandsire was?
> 
> they're pitbulls because they're pitbulls. they're just selectively breeding to gain certain traits that they find better looking to them. if they only dogs that belonged to a breed were ones that met every criteria set, then i'm sorry but there would be a lot of breedless dogs.
> 
> ...


actually with the beagle scenario, what those puppies are are PET QUALITIES and should have gone on spay/neuter contracts and not ended up in the breeding pool.
[/quote]

no matter. does it make those puppies any less beagles than the others of the litter? no.
[/quote]

lets change it from beagles to fox terriers lets say people selectively bred fox terriers to be bigger that in turn would make them useless because they couldnt catch their quarry which is a fox uderground because you need small dogs to go underground therefore making them useless in the field therefore making them less fox terriers


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

hyphen said:


> what if the intention is not to preserve the breed but to produce a dog that fits their own standards? does that make the person bad? what if the person doesn't agree with the standards set by ukc, ckc, akc, or whatever organization sets what standard?


Then in most people's eyes, they shouldn't be breeding dogs. We have a pitbull topic at this site nearly every week it seems. Everyone clearly has their opinions formed. Good luck on the pup, hopefully you aren't paying a huge amount of money for the dog. You said you're a teenager, a dog is a big responsibility. Any dog, if you had the smallest most boring dog it'd still be a lot of work. You have to be home to let it out, feed it, play with it, keep it exercised. A pitbull is more work. They're more powerful and you'll have to deal with a lot of people putting the breed down. I love the breed, I have a staffordshire bull terrier myself. I love him to death. My advise, get the dog you like, raise it well, and then show the world what a well mannered pit is like ... hopefully you can change some minds out there.

oh and razors edge is known to produce some big, short stocky dogs that don't fit the "standard." If that's what you want, get it ... but splayed legs like some of the dogs have can lead to some health issues.

get back to me if you have any questions.

matt


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> Then in most people's eyes, they shouldn't be breeding dogs.


which is an extremely dumb way of thinking. if that were the case then we wouldn't have any of the breeds that people enjoy. if the sole intention of 'breeders' were to maintain a single breed PERIOD, then we wouldnt have any dogs.

sounds like the canine gestapo if you ask me.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

isnt it bluenose?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i think its good to breed to standards to keep the breed the way it was meant to be.. like if people started breeding chihuahuas to be huge, it just wouldnt be your regular chihuahua anymore..


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

dude honestly as a felow pit bull owner you are not ready for a one if you are asking for advice and dont have experience with puppys....blue pits are very prone to diseases because most of the blue pits out there are inbred and bred specifically for their color. most blue pits that I know of have problems with their skin. Im not saying you shouldnt get one...all im saying is do alot of research before buying this breed. I have had many different breeds before but by far my pit is the hardest to handle and takes alot of attention to train...but in the long run if you do things rite they are awesome dogs. and please dont get it from a breeder there are thousands of perfect pitbulls in shelters so look into adoption


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

so what topic are we on? it kinda got sidetrack...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hyphen said:


> which is an extremely dumb way of thinking. if that were the case then we wouldn't have any of the breeds that people enjoy. if the sole intention of 'breeders' were to maintain a single breed PERIOD, then we wouldnt have any dogs.
> 
> sounds like the canine gestapo if you ask me.


i hate to say it will, but yes, a breeders goal SHOULD be to maintain the standards, health, and temperaments of their individual breed.

the bit about 'then we wouldn't have any dogs' sort of makes it sound like you're supporting puppymills, which are some of the greatest challenges that pose most reputable breeders these days.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> which is an extremely dumb way of thinking. if that were the case then we wouldn't have any of the breeds that people enjoy. if the sole intention of 'breeders' were to maintain a single breed PERIOD, then we wouldnt have any dogs.
> 
> sounds like the canine gestapo if you ask me.


i hate to say it will, but yes, a breeders goal SHOULD be to maintain the standards, health, and temperaments of their individual breed.

the bit about 'then we wouldn't have any dogs' sort of makes it sound like you're supporting puppymills, which are some of the greatest challenges that pose most reputable breeders these days.
[/quote]

yes a breeder should maintain the standards. but why look down on a reputable breeder that wants to breed different dogs for different qualities? you wouldnt have your precious boston terriers if it weren't for inter-breed mixing. i wouldn't have my rat terrier if it weren't for mixing.

do i support puppymills? not in the least bit. but i do support exploring other avenues of finding a dog that may be ideal for a certain persons needs or wants. there is not one dog that exists today that wasn't mixed with another breed in its early history.

there's a difference between making a quick buck (puppymills) and searching for YOUR ideal dog, which would come at the hands of an experienced breeder (so long as your intent is not to injur other animals, people, or otherwise hinder a person's quality of life). a breeder who knows not to inbreed, what traits to look for, etc. which is how so many hunting and herding dogs have been established.

i can take my own rat terrier for instance:










how many different breeds of registered dogs do you see there? many. yet the rat terrier itself is also a registered breed.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

what real pits look like


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

hyphen said:


> which is an extremely dumb way of thinking. if that were the case then we wouldn't have any of the breeds that people enjoy. if the sole intention of 'breeders' were to maintain a single breed PERIOD, then we wouldnt have any dogs.
> 
> sounds like the canine gestapo if you ask me.


i hate to say it will, but yes, a breeders goal SHOULD be to maintain the standards, health, and temperaments of their individual breed.

the bit about 'then we wouldn't have any dogs' sort of makes it sound like you're supporting puppymills, which are some of the greatest challenges that pose most reputable breeders these days.
[/quote]

yes a breeder should maintain the standards. but why look down on a reputable breeder that wants to breed different dogs for different qualities? you wouldnt have your precious boston terriers if it weren't for inter-breed mixing. i wouldn't have my rat terrier if it weren't for mixing.

do i support puppymills? not in the least bit. but i do support exploring other avenues of finding a dog that may be ideal for a certain persons needs or wants. there is not one dog that exists today that wasn't mixed with another breed in its early history.

there's a difference between making a quick buck (puppymills) and searching for YOUR ideal dog, which would come at the hands of an experienced breeder (so long as your intent is not to injur other animals, people, or otherwise hinder a person's quality of life). a breeder who knows not to inbreed, what traits to look for, etc. which is how so many hunting and herding dogs have been established.

i can take my own rat terrier for instance:










how many different breeds of registered dogs do you see there? many. yet the rat terrier itself is also a registered breed.
[/quote]

is the rat terrier an akc registered breed??


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> which is an extremely dumb way of thinking. if that were the case then we wouldn't have any of the breeds that people enjoy. if the sole intention of 'breeders' were to maintain a single breed PERIOD, then we wouldnt have any dogs.
> 
> sounds like the canine gestapo if you ask me.


i hate to say it will, but yes, a breeders goal SHOULD be to maintain the standards, health, and temperaments of their individual breed.

the bit about 'then we wouldn't have any dogs' sort of makes it sound like you're supporting puppymills, which are some of the greatest challenges that pose most reputable breeders these days.
[/quote]

yes a breeder should maintain the standards. but why look down on a reputable breeder that wants to breed different dogs for different qualities? you wouldnt have your precious boston terriers if it weren't for inter-breed mixing. i wouldn't have my rat terrier if it weren't for mixing.

do i support puppymills? not in the least bit. but i do support exploring other avenues of finding a dog that may be ideal for a certain persons needs or wants. there is not one dog that exists today that wasn't mixed with another breed in its early history.

there's a difference between making a quick buck (puppymills) and searching for YOUR ideal dog, which would come at the hands of an experienced breeder (so long as your intent is not to injur other animals, people, or otherwise hinder a person's quality of life). a breeder who knows not to inbreed, what traits to look for, etc. which is how so many hunting and herding dogs have been established.

i can take my own rat terrier for instance:










how many different breeds of registered dogs do you see there? many. yet the rat terrier itself is also a registered breed.
[/quote]

is the rat terrier an akc registered breed??
[/quote]

nope. however they do have the toy fox terrier which is very close in size and relation. the UKC does recognize it as a breed however.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

Make sure no one hits a baseball into your backyard...

Sandlot anyone?


----------



## Dizzo (Oct 19, 2003)

jiggy said:


> what real pits look like


Redboy
STP's Gr Ch Lukane 
Ch Jeep
Jami Long's Cannibal Kathy (Virgil blood)

Jiggy,

What blood do you run?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

as tink already said, rat terriers are currently only recognized by the ukc. but theyre also registerable in the AKC FSS (foundation stock service program).


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

Well you should learn more before you buy uit.. contact real deal dogmen and all time breeders not puppy pedlers that dont kno jack sh*t.. ive been breeding and rising game dogs for ovr 13 years and ive never had a bad experience with themn those dogs can do almost everything you ask for and are very loyal excelent family dogs. but out there since the late 70's has been a hugue anti pitbull media movement that real messed up the image of this breed as well alot of bad owners .. newbies and wanna bes that came into the game dogs thinking those dogs are breed for agresive or being killing machines LMFAO..... if you are buying a pup take a look at this persons yard and dogs very carefully.. and if the dog is reg should be A.D.B.A reg( i dont give a f*ck about UKC reg-..most of the nowdays UKC puppy peddlers are breeding curs (dogs for the look) sh*t that dogs in the page looks like pigs lmao heres a pic to one of the bunch of dogs i got









heres another of my studs the oldest one 








never judge a dog by the way he looks ( conformation) lol
he's breed in this way
http://mfspitbull.com/pedigree1/printpedig...?recordID=23494

heres some pccs of the last breeding i did real nice pups lol leading his life inside my house since in mxico this pst heat season ws real bad so the bitch and i raaised them inside damn heat 
































lmfao @ this guy damn heat 








lil older pic

they are breed in this way
http://mfspitbull.com/pedigree1/printpedig...?recordID=23634

right now those oens are 7months old i got two here gave one to my little cousing and gave otehr to some otehr guy

and remember many people raise and breed dogs for the money if you thinking that you better stay away from the dogs take care and enjoy your it


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

dude. you need to cut your dogs nails. on the first dog they're so long they're makin the dog flat footed.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> dude. you need to cut your dogs nails. on the first dog they're so long they're makin the dog flat footed.


oh yeah im going to cut the tails and the ears lmfao what a joke

see what i was talking about a bunch of wanna bes

lata


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> dude. you need to cut your dogs nails. on the first dog they're so long they're makin the dog flat footed.


oh yeah im going to cut the tails and the ears lmfao what a joke

see what i was talking about a bunch of wanna bes

lata
[/quote]

she said nails, not tails...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> dude. you need to cut your dogs nails. on the first dog they're so long they're makin the dog flat footed.


oh yeah im going to cut the tails and the ears lmfao what a joke

see what i was talking about a bunch of wanna bes

lata
[/quote]

i said NAILS as in TOENAILS. your dogs TOENAILS are extremely long.

how would a long tail make a dog flatfooted?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Dizzo said:


> what real pits look like


Redboy
STP's Gr Ch Lukane 
Ch Jeep
Jami Long's Cannibal Kathy (Virgil blood)

Jiggy,

What blood do you run?
[/quote]

back when i bred them.. jeep, redboy, and gator.. lotta blacks and buckskins with black muzzles..
wanna get back into it some day.. too busy with other sh*t nowadays.. tryin to go pro..


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Chinaman here.
Yo, those Cardenas got to be the best Eli line right now.
Chinaman X Cardenas Eli are very rough dogs.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

> Chinaman here.
> Yo, those Cardenas got to be the best Eli line right now.
> Chinaman X Cardenas Eli are very rough dogs.


the first pic i poted is the tighest chinaman dog he is off frisco x lady princess( original and natural breeding) lady princess is of frisco x princes ,, princes was off chinaman breed to a daughter of his and a grandaughter to him so princes was triple brd straight chinaman... i sent some oso .. chinaman with some ch alligator stuff to okla he end up in lousiana winnin in 55 mins at a big convention were floyd b. and my friend arnoldo c. were .. too bad after this b floyd was raided and as well the rest of the people in lousiana my dog end up killed by the laws also in texas are winners coming of my dogs-- later bud

ive done that cross before tom garner did produced some good ones heres one i did a year agho or so those dosg are around 14 to 15 months old 
http://mfspitbull.com/pedigree1/printpedig...?recordID=23645
also did this one a while back 
http://mfspitbull.com/pedigree1/printpedig...?recordID=23524 i gave this one to a friend of mine she brought her a while back and breed her to her daddy but didnt gave me pups hopefully on her next heat will be doin this again

also i doing this in a fw days
http://mfspitbull.com/pedigree1/printpedig...?recordID=23698

later bud


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Good Luck Mike
let me know if you need any Help choosing a Pup.
Did you find out if the Land lord will raise the Rent on you?

when i bought home owners insuarance for my house The Price would have went up a couple hundred if i owned a Pit or other Dogs they have on the List.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Pits Bulls look tough and mean. Thats how they were breed. However you need to have a fenced yard for them. and make sure they never get out of the house or yard and wonder around the neighborhood. 
Pitbulls, rottweilers, even german sheperds has the instinct to snap and attack, no matter how good you train them. Its true people say I train and trust my pit bull not to attack or be vicious but remember at any given moment the animal can snap and thats something I cant afford to happen is big $$$$$ in lawsuits, etc...
However if you want something that looks tough and mean but very good dog, get a boxer.

Just my 2c


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

BUBBA said:


> Good Luck Mike
> let me know if you need any Help choosing a Pup.
> Did you find out if the Land lord will raise the Rent on you?
> 
> when i bought home owners insuarance for my house The Price would have went up a couple hundred if i owned a Pit or other Dogs they have on the List.


land owner doesnt care. ahah pup is here. check water wolves. ill post pics here later today


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice puppy, You going to crop the ears?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

timmy said:


> Nice puppy, You going to crop the ears?


the only point behind cropping a pitbulls ears is for the fighting ring or if you're going to let him hunt boars or something. why would he put his dog through unneccessary pain?


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Nice puppy, You going to crop the ears?


the only point behind cropping a pitbulls ears is for the fighting ring or if you're going to let him hunt boars or something. why would he put his dog through unneccessary pain?
[/quote]

You don't crop a fighter's ears.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Oscar5001 said:


> Nice puppy, You going to crop the ears?


the only point behind cropping a pitbulls ears is for the fighting ring or if you're going to let him hunt boars or something. why would he put his dog through unneccessary pain?
[/quote]

You don't crop a fighter's ears.
[/quote]

the reason behind most crops is not an aestetic look (although in some breeds, like the boston terrier where it is optional, it is). the point behind cropping a pits ears is so that in the fighting ring they cannot become a liability by being torn to shreds or be held down by them or have them ripped off.


----------



## Dizzo (Oct 19, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Nice puppy, You going to crop the ears?


the only point behind cropping a pitbulls ears is for the fighting ring or if you're going to let him hunt boars or something. why would he put his dog through unneccessary pain?
[/quote]

You don't crop a fighter's ears.
[/quote]

the reason behind most crops is not an aestetic look (although in some breeds, like the boston terrier where it is optional, it is). the point behind cropping a pits ears is so that in the fighting ring they cannot become a liability by being torn to shreds or be held down by them or have them ripped off.
[/quote]

Tinker,

Oscar is correct. Gamedogs don't get there ears cropped. Look at all the pictures in the thread and you will notice all the dogs in the pictures have uncropped ears. If your dog got in a fight and he didn't have ears the other dog would take another hold on the dog, possibly the snout or face. A dog with uncropped ears have something for another dog to hold on to. Plus losing an ear is not a fatal inqury. Look at these two: Gr. Ch. Barracuda DOY 2002 & Gr. Ch. Machobuck DOY 2004


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Dizzo said:


> Nice puppy, You going to crop the ears?


the only point behind cropping a pitbulls ears is for the fighting ring or if you're going to let him hunt boars or something. why would he put his dog through unneccessary pain?
[/quote]

You don't crop a fighter's ears.
[/quote]

the reason behind most crops is not an aestetic look (although in some breeds, like the boston terrier where it is optional, it is). the point behind cropping a pits ears is so that in the fighting ring they cannot become a liability by being torn to shreds or be held down by them or have them ripped off.
[/quote]

Tinker,

Oscar is correct. Gamedogs don't get there ears cropped. Look at all the pictures in the thread and you will notice all the dogs in the pictures have uncropped ears. If your dog got in a fight and he didn't have ears the other dog would take another hold on the dog, possibly the snout or face. A dog with uncropped ears have something for another dog to hold on to. Plus losing an ear is not a fatal inqury. Look at these two: Gr. Ch. Barracuda DOY 2002 & Gr. Ch. Machobuck DOY 2004
[/quote]

the ears contain veins that can bleed quite profusely if ripped off. for protection purposes and hunting purposes (not always fighting purposes, but often yes these too) people crop the ears because in protection purposes a person the dog is attacking could grab ahold of the ears. in hunting purposes the dog getting its ears torn pulled or slashed by a wild boar could distract it.



> We oppose ear crops and tail docks.
> 
> This is the surgical amputation of most of the dog's ears and tails, drastically changing their appearance. Cosmetic surgeries on animals are cruel and unnecessary. These practices come from dog fighting, where fighters would intentionally crop the ears and tails so they would not get ripped and mangled in the fight. Now, people crop simply to give the dog that 'tough' look. There is no medical advantage to cropping ears or docking tails. The Association of Veterinarians for Animal Rights says, "Dogs use their tails and ears extensively as a part of their behavioral repertoire, signaling a variety of emotions from hostility to happiness to submission to alertness. To deprive an individual of a significant part of their body seems as outrageous as it is unnecessary."
> 
> For more information, refer to AVAR, the Association of Veterinarians for Animal Rights at www.avar.org.


from http://www.pawsitivelypitbull.org


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Mykoe817 said:


> Good Luck Mike
> let me know if you need any Help choosing a Pup.
> Did you find out if the Land lord will raise the Rent on you?
> 
> when i bought home owners insuarance for my house The Price would have went up a couple hundred if i owned a Pit or other Dogs they have on the List.


land owner doesnt care. ahah pup is here. check water wolves. ill post pics here later today
[/quote]

Cool Congrats On the New Pup.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

tink is right. here are some actively working dogo argentinos (boar hunters), you'll notice that all their ears are cropped.



















some working pitbulls, also with ears cropped:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

working american bulldog...cropped ears:


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

only wanna bes and people whos into CUR..formation shos crop ears lmfao stop watching those wanna be ass petbull cur site and do your research


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> only wanna bes and people whos into CUR..formation shos crop ears lmfao stop watching those wanna be ass petbull cur site and do your research


riight. periods and commas are your friend. and i hate to break it to you, but not everyone is a 'wanna be'. wanna be what? i think you need to learn a little something about big game hunting.


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

also it depends on the owner. if he/she wants to crop n chop or not.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Id rather have a Gargoyle Bulldog any day over a pit .


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

"tink is right. here are some actively working dogo argentinos (boar hunters), you'll notice that all their ears are cropped."

ummmm no its preferance some hunters want it cut and some dont......





































heres some pitts working(uncropped hog hunters)





































do you even go hunting boars dont go for the ears they try and gore the catch dog in the chest and the neck thats why catch dogs or some strike/find dog need to wear cut gear(the thick collars) and vest

heres some pics after the hog hunt





































as you could see most injuries were situated in the areas were the vests and collars are not the ears further backing my claim up that its preferance as for dog fighting its the same









*sorry for graphic pic*

do you see that the ears are still intact so its clearly preferance by the dog owner

thats not a working american bull dog its too fat heres a real one





































fat dogs get killed in the field therefore making them useless

*uncropped*


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

I see quite a few people here are into dog fighting. you make me sick. i love dogs, all animals even, and for you to purposely raise them to fight and kill other dogs is pretty damn sick and sad in my eyes.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

mbierzyc said:


> I see quite a few people here are into dog fighting. you make me sick. i love dogs, all animals even, and for you to purposely raise them to fight and kill other dogs is pretty damn sick and sad in my eyes.


pics are for reference and i only posted one dog fighting pic do google search youll come across the same one

and those are hog hunting see the difference????


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> only wanna bes and people whos into CUR..formation shos crop ears lmfao stop watching those wanna be ass petbull cur site and do your research


ya still a wanna be ass. lmfao... first get some knowledge get some real dogs and some references and some years and a few winning dogs then we will took wanna be


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

mbierzyc said:


> I see quite a few people here are into dog fighting. you make me sick. i love dogs, all animals even, and for you to purposely raise them to fight and kill other dogs is pretty damn sick and sad in my eyes.


excuse me, but it might help to read the thread b4 typing a reply. it makes you look smarter


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> only wanna bes and people whos into CUR..formation shos crop ears lmfao stop watching those wanna be ass petbull cur site and do your research


Hey bro. it is pointless talking dogs with the critiques.
You might as well go eat a bowl of alphabet soup and crap out a more logical conversation than trying to explain things to those who refuse to learn.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> only wanna bes and people whos into CUR..formation shos crop ears lmfao stop watching those wanna be ass petbull cur site and do your research


ya still a wanna be ass. lmfao... first get some knowledge get some real dogs and some references and some years and a few winning dogs then we will took wanna be
[/quote]

Dude, you're throwin the 'wanna bees' around like crazy. fact is, your dogs in some of your pictures are DRASTICALLY underweight, and also have their TOENAILS uncut to the point they are going flat footed. Take care of your dogs and then you may have the right to criticize other people and call them 'wanna bees'.

Also, invest in a Thesaurus, Dictionary, and Hooked on Phonics and then some of us may be able to decipher some of your cryptic messages.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i heart gamedogs and gamefowl

i heart gamedogs and gamefowl


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

jiggy said:


> i heart gamedogs and gamefowl
> 
> i heart gamedogs and gamefowl


Me too jiggy.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

thosewho know they know those who dont know they dont need to mother f*cking know about those dogs thats wahy this breed has a bad image for newbis and wanna bes who talk nonsense with out even kno about those animals and game dogs and what a gamedog is .... im done with this topic ..lmao


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> only wanna bes and people whos into CUR..formation shos crop ears lmfao stop watching those wanna be ass petbull cur site and do your research


ya still a wanna be ass. lmfao... first get some knowledge get some real dogs and some references and some years and a few winning dogs then we will took wanna be
[/quote]

Dude, you're throwin the 'wanna bees' around like crazy. fact is, your dogs in some of your pictures are DRASTICALLY underweight, and also have their TOENAILS uncut to the point they are going flat footed. Take care of your dogs and then you may have the right to criticize other people and call them 'wanna bees'.

Also, invest in a Thesaurus, Dictionary, and Hooked on Phonics and then some of us may be able to decipher some of your cryptic messages.
[/quote]

thats not underweight that what you call o% fat because game pitts are not fat, big headed, barrel chested abominations being bred out today if those pitts ever stepped out in the field hunting or fighting the wouldnt stand a chance

" They are best hunted when they are ripped into condition and not have an ounce of body fat on them, just pure muscle."
http://www.boardogs.com/Boardogs_American_...ll_Terriers.htm

heres one of his dogs









just compare them to distance runners


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> thosewho know they know those who dont know they dont need to mother f*cking know about those dogs thats wahy this breed has a bad image for newbis and wanna bes who talk nonsense with out even kno about those animals and game dogs and what a gamedog is .... im done with this topic ..lmao


i guess you're just the real mccoy, aint ya? please inform us, beastmaster.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> only wanna bes and people whos into CUR..formation shos crop ears lmfao stop watching those wanna be ass petbull cur site and do your research


ya still a wanna be ass. lmfao... first get some knowledge get some real dogs and some references and some years and a few winning dogs then we will took wanna be
[/quote]

Dude, you're throwin the 'wanna bees' around like crazy. fact is, your dogs in some of your pictures are DRASTICALLY underweight, and also have their TOENAILS uncut to the point they are going flat footed. Take care of your dogs and then you may have the right to criticize other people and call them 'wanna bees'.

Also, invest in a Thesaurus, Dictionary, and Hooked on Phonics and then some of us may be able to decipher some of your cryptic messages.
[/quote]

thats not underweight that what you call o% fat because game pitts are not fat, big headed, barrel chested abominations being bred out today if those pitts ever stepped out in the field hunting or fighting the wouldnt stand a chance

" They are best hunted when they are ripped into condition and not have an ounce of body fat on them, just pure muscle."
http://www.boardogs.com/Boardogs_American_...ll_Terriers.htm

heres one of his dogs









just compare them to distance runners
[/quote]

i was not talking about the dogs with ribs showing, but the one with prominant back bone and hips. when the muscle has sucked away from the backbone, ribs and hips it usually is because the body has begun to eat the muscle due to lack of food.


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

Mykoe817 said:


> I see quite a few people here are into dog fighting. you make me sick. i love dogs, all animals even, and for you to purposely raise them to fight and kill other dogs is pretty damn sick and sad in my eyes.


excuse me, but it might help to read the thread b4 typing a reply. it makes you look smarter









[/quote]

jiggy, roundhead, and alligatormex all have said that they enjoy dog fights. i am well aware that you are buying your dog as a family pet. i have read every post in this thread, and you, my friend are the one who didn't read clearly. i read all of the pitbull posts, maybe i'll stop though. i love the breed for their fondness of humans and their affectionate ways with people. i don't appreciate the fighting though, and some people on this board have made it clear that they do, never once did i say that you, "mykoe817" did .


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

2 pitbulls were just shot last night in my town. they guy was going to be arrested for sexual assult and when the cops came to his house he let the dogs out at the cops and they were attacking the cops so they shot and killed the pits.

the guy was 35 but ive never heard of him. lives like 2 min walk from my house too. he ended up smashing his head off the back window of the cop car and smashing it once he found out that his dogs were killed.

its his own damn fault for sicking them on the police........ he must have known they would get shot....... what a moron. then he throws a fit like its the cops fault for shooting them....... if he didnt use them as a weapon then he wouldnt have lost his pets.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

This is getting stupid.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

mbierzyc said:


> I see quite a few people here are into dog fighting. you make me sick. i love dogs, all animals even, and for you to purposely raise them to fight and kill other dogs is pretty damn sick and sad in my eyes.


excuse me, but it might help to read the thread b4 typing a reply. it makes you look smarter








[/quote]

jiggy, roundhead, and alligatormex all have said that they enjoy dog fights. i am well aware that you are buying your dog as a family pet. i have read every post in this thread, and you, my friend are the one who didn't read clearly. i read all of the pitbull posts, maybe i'll stop though. i love the breed for their fondness of humans and their affectionate ways with people. i don't appreciate the fighting though, and some people on this board have made it clear that they do, never once did i say that you, "mykoe817" did .
[/quote]

show me where i said i like dog fighting.. lol..


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

> jiggy, roundhead, and alligatormex all have said that they enjoy dog fights. i am well aware that you are buying your dog as a family pet. i have read every post in this thread, and you, my friend are the one who didn't read clearly. i read all of the pitbull posts, maybe i'll stop though. i love the breed for their fondness of humans and their affectionate ways with people. i don't appreciate the fighting though, and some people on this board have made it clear that they do, never once did i say that you, "mykoe817" did .


and for the people who say i enjoy dogfights( what a stupid word) please can they quote when and where in the hell i say that content in any of those messages?? just because i own game dogs should i love and enjoy dogfight) lmfao like you postd)? come on son you dont know what the heck are you talking about i been there and done that real deep i know it .. from the top and bottom and dotn belive all the scum you see in the new or coming from taht supposed to be animal protector( who most of all of this associations of animal care are jerks and dimb asses) just take a look at lousiana in the last year busted a real old time dogmen who isnt active any more .. and those animal care associations end up killing all the dogs? after that several people were busted in lousiana as well all the dogs were killed im blind or stupid tell me who is killing those dogs??? and please dont become theye wer dangerous dogs lol because in a few of thos dog bust two of my dogs were killed and those dogs well good all around people kids and so on...... so please you mr big all time dogman wanna be dogfightin( lmfao) hater enlight us with your knowledge about thoe great dogs??.-. please im waiting to know your real point not just stupid ( i was told this dog this) .. cut the sh*t and talk straight thats why those dogs are so hated amoung stupid people because the human bean fear what they dont know but why it you have never experimented or had any of those dogs ??...

and remember those dogs hasnt any foul stupid jerks have it most of those people who call em ( pit bulls ) lmao dont know what a game dog ( because thast waht they are and wha will be for ever )....








see i just killed him im a bad mother fuker who killz dog and put them to fight( lmfao) 









take a look at this game dog how bad is he treated poor guy he has more room here prob than you will ever have in your life and better food and treatment lol

take care


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

QUTOE mbierzyc:
"My advise, get the dog you like, raise it well, and then show the world what a well mannered pit is like ... hopefully you can change some minds out there."

Well said. Free shelter pit.


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> take a look at this game dog how bad is he treated poor guy he has more room here prob than you will ever have in your life and better food and treatment lol
> 
> take care


right cause i'm dirt poor and live in an extremely small confined place.

i like the breed, never said i didn't. i just don't understand why people need extremely "game" dogs. none of us will be able to convince the other side of our views, so we should just leave it at that. i love my dogs as pets, and if my stafford never shows "game" traits i'll actually be glad. he's an amazing pet.


----------

